# 2012 North Florida Gathering.



## bmudd14474 (Apr 15, 2012)

First off I want to thanks Jerry and Karen for being such great host and allowing us to have this on their beautiful property. 

Id like to thank TulsaJeff for making this a SMF Sponsored event.

I would like to thank the sponsors and random members that donated goodies for our prizes. They were a big success.

During the event we had a Curing demo by AlBlancher, a Sausage making demo by Nepas and Boykjo, and we were going to have a Pastrami demo that SolarYellow was going to do but we ran out of time. But he was telling anyone that wanted to know how to do it. Thanks to you all for taking the time to do this for everyone. I know the ones that took part in it really enjoyed it.

Last I want to thank everyone that took the time to come be part of it. It truly is a great time and I highly encourage everyone to get to one sometime.

Thanks again everyone and I look forward to doing it again.

Brian


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 15, 2012)

I realized that I forgot to thanks Bamafan and Raptor700 for running their smokers for the gathering. I believe SolarYellow managed Jerry's Lang also. 

Also thanks to Eman and Alblancher for Cajan night Friday night. That was some damn good Red Beans and Rice.

And to Ice Daddy for the Ice machine, shrimp, and oysters that you brought with you. I know it sure was nice having it all. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 15, 2012)

Ditto.

Gary ran Jerry's Lang and Mike ran Jerry's slicer too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 16, 2012)

I also want to thank Jerry an Karen for another great Gathering. There's alot that goes into one of theses things. Jerry the place was awesome as usual with all the creator comforts of home. Now Jeff Thanks for sponsoring this thing again. Brian you held up the flow of things well too. There was a great turn out again and the food awesome out of this world as always. I really do want to send a BIG SHOUT OUT to Ahron for the pleasure of meeting you in person. You traveled the farthest for sure. To all the other folks that make this a fun filled weekend of smoking, eating, drinking,and just plan fun.To our fighting Airmen thanks for coming and your service so we can have theses things. Now to the cooks all of you out there, Ken you the Man with the briskets there were awesome and loved the burnt end. I hope you enjoy the new pink panties. Tim you also did a femominal job with the butts, chicken, whatever you got thrown into your smoker. It all was great and as usual way way to much but I'm still eating some of it at home as I speak. Thanks Joe the sausage is fabulous. Oh yea I can't leave out the Cajun's Al, Bob, I missed the red beans n something I know it was good. But the Crawfish, BBQ Shrimp were out of this world. Nothing like some good ole Cajun food and fill up the belly. So I'll stop now and say one more time THANK YOU Jerry n Karen and everyone that made it out this year.


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 16, 2012)

My thanks to everyone also! I know it ewas almost like work for some of you, but it made a Great time for everyone!You're efforts are appreciated more than you can know!.

Mike


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey just wanted to let everyone know that the Bradley Banner you signed at the Gathering is in the Bradley HQ in Canada. They really like it and said TYAVM


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thats awesome Rick thanks for updating us.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 11, 2012)

nepas said:


> Hey just wanted to let everyone know that the Bradley Banner you signed at the Gathering is in the Bradley HQ in Canada. They really like it and said TYAVM


Awesome. I'm glad I was apart of it............


----------

